# Bowling Pin Snowmen



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I just finished these 2 snowmen made from real bowling pins. I ordered the bowling pins on ebay. The bowling pins were quite reasonable but the shipping was $35 for 10 bowling pins. When they arrived they were in very poor shape. Apparently they had actually been used in a bowling alley. There were big chunks missing & dents and scratches all over them. So I got some wood spackle, patched them up and sanded them. Next came 3 coats of paint. All of this before I could paint on there fun little faces. I made the black hat out of felt and knitted the other hat and both scarfs. All was worth it in the end, however. They bring a smile to my face whenever I look at them. Merry Christmas KP friends!


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

They are really cute. You did a great job.


----------



## lynbow (Feb 24, 2013)

Those are really good, what did you use for the nose? They make me smile too, Happy Christmas. Regards Lynne.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Jes61 said:


> They are really cute. You did a great job.


 :sm24:  :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Ya know what's really cool? I started to search bowling pins, got as far as "bowl" and a link to "bowling pin, Pinterest" appeared with YOUR PINS! That's exciting to me...to be the answer to a google search! Merry Christmas


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

They are very cute. You could decorate with them all winter, not just at Christmas time.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Very very cute !


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute. All your hard work paid off, they look perfect. You did a great job on the features. What a fun festive decoration.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Adorable ! You did a super job ! ????


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

Absolutely the cutest, most original thing I've seen this season. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I cut the noses out of wood. I drilled a small hole in the end of the nose, glued in a piece of toothpick, drilled a hole in the snowman's face, put glue on the other end of the toothpick and inserted it in the hole on the snowman's face.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Actually a friend of mine sent me the snowmen posted on Pinterest. That's how I got the idea. Therefore the snowmen on Pinterest are not mine. Great idea, but I can't take credit for it. You will notice that the Pinterest snowmen have painted on scarfs and noses. Mine have knitted scarfs and 3 dimensional wooden noses. I'll be making penguins too. Will post when I finish one.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Fabulous job on both!


----------



## Mznetta (Feb 20, 2015)

Creative to the max. Great job. So festive!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

These are so fun! Great job!


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your great comments! It's always nice to get support from fellow KPers. Your feedback is always welcome!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

These are adorable. Your work is beautiful


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

What super job you did and they are priceless and adorable. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

These are wonderful - what a creative idea.


----------



## Maryf67 (Dec 9, 2018)

They are really lovely. Such a good idea


----------



## MandM's (Nov 3, 2012)

Now aren't they cute. Nice job


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh what a happy pair! Super job!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

they make me smile too!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would love to make these for gifts for my bowling team mates for next year. Problem #1 -- I don't paint at all. Problem #2 -- I don't know how to cut out noses from wood.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

You could always paint the noses instead of using wooden ones. As far as painting them, just trace the faces on mine. It really isn't difficult painting them. Practice on an old piece of wood first until you're happy with the results. I must warn you that the bowling pins I ordered were in very bad shape. I had to use a lot of spackle to fill in all the missing chunks, scratches and dents in order to get them ready for painting. Good Luck!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow! I love these! You did an excellent job!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Adorable bowling pin snowmen


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice indeed! A keepsake.


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done. Very. Cute


----------



## Busy Natalie (Nov 24, 2016)

Great job, I just love their little noses. LOL... LOL.


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see penquins!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my, these are adorable. You did an amazing job!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What a wonderful idea!


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

What a darling couple


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are adorable.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Those smiles a very infectious!!! So cute.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very whimsical and cute!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Well, they came out great.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Those are the cutest things I have seen in a while. Great job! Thank you for my morning smile!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

What a great job you did! So creative!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: good job, they are really cute.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Soooooooo Cute


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Awesome. Can't wait to see the penguins.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## NJRose (Aug 12, 2014)

They are adorable. My daughter and her husband met bowling. So for her shower I made a bride and groom out of bowling pins. She still keeps them displayed in her den.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

simply adorable!


----------

